# Dish Network Dish Pole



## gyrfalcon (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a relative who signed up for Dish Network in Minnesota who just got the standard HDTV package with a single Dual Receiver that can handle two TVs. I wanted to mount the dish on an elevated pole on the roof so snow wouldn't pile up around it in the winter...

Does anyone know what sort of dish the installer will probably put in-place?
Does anyone know what size OD the pole should be? I've read everything from 2" etc...

In some respects I wish the company would allow a self installs as I tend to do a better overall job than an installer who's rushed to get things done.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

1-5/8" OD. Galvanized "chain link fence" line posts work nicely


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Just make sure the pole is plumb and well-secured so that it doesn't move. And know going in that servicing such a dish in winter is probably out of the question, so if, say, the LNB died or a cable broke at the dish (it can happen), they may be out of luck until thaw. In snow country, pole mounts in the ground are usually the best option, though of course, not always possible.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I wanted to just make sure the 1000 series of dishes would mount on the pole. Found 1 5/8 OD at home depot, but not much for mounting brackets or accessories.


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

gyrfalcon said:


> Thanks for the info, I wanted to just make sure the 1000 series of dishes would mount on the pole. Found 1 5/8 OD at home depot, but not much for mounting brackets or accessories.


I was at Menards this weekend (picking up the pole for my in-ground install) and thought I saw some roof-type mounts for satellite. Might be worth taking a look if you have a Menards store nearby.

I also used to install roof-top antennas on 3-foot tripods. That might work as well...


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Im in ND and if I had enough snow on the roof to block the dish signal Id be gettin that snow load off the roof


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

On a recent trip to Menards, I saw a product advertised that looked like an ordinary roofing vent. But is was specally reinforced to allow an ordinary DBS roof mount to be attached to it. The cables could then be brought into the house through it.

In my previous home, I just ran a length of 1 1/4" rigid conduit out the roof through a standard boot for such conduit. It was plumb and anchored to the roofing truss in three places. This allowed me to mount the dish and OTA antenna to it and bring the wires into the house through it.


----------

